# [Wet Thumb Forum]-6500K metal halide problems



## Ruxtonvet (Jan 17, 2006)

I have just installed two 150 watt metal halide 6500K bulbs over my 72 gallow bow front tank.. the color is too yellow to enjoy most plants and fish. I am trying to grow plants that require alot of light. Any suggestions. These are screw in type bulbs. How would 10,000 K work for the plants?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

10000k will be fine. It is really a matter of viewer preference. Most people think 10000k washes out the greens. Maybe try another brand of 6700k? Too bad they are screw and not HQI. The ADA 8800k MH are supposed to be amazing.

jB


----------



## Ruxtonvet (Jan 17, 2006)

Why are HQI preferable to screw type metal halides bulbs? I was directed to this fixture by the salesperson at Hamilton. I thought that the spectrum at 6500K was preferable for plant growth to the spectrum at 10,000K. This fixture also has excessive glare. Are ADA lights and/or fixtures available in the USA? They seem to have a shield to cut down glare. The litature for Dupla fuxtures also states they have an asymetrical lens on their fixtures to cut down glare. Are they available and compataable for use in the USA? What is the best metal halide fixture for use in the USA for plant growth and glare reduction in your opinion?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont think HQI are any better per se, it just seems that the only MH bulbs that are specifically made for plants happen to be HQI. You can look at these bulbs and fixtures at www.aquariumdesigngroup.com. The bulbs are reasonably priced, but the fixtures are very pricey. Like I said before, 10000k will grow your plants well, most people just think they are too white and make there plants look washed out. This is just how the light makes you percieve the color, it isnt really changing the color of the plant. I dont know the options you have with your MH, but I would look to get a different brand of 6700k, they all are a little different apparently.

jB


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

what brand are you using? Hamiltons??? or iwasakis?


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

> You can look at these bulbs and fixtures at www.aquariumdesigngroup.com.
> jB


The link worked, but i couldn't find anywhere to shop. ?????


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, there is a prob with that site right now. I hope jeff is fixing it as we speak.

Keep checking back.

jB


----------



## Ruxtonvet (Jan 17, 2006)

Iwasakis


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I believe the HQIs are better as they provide a more even spread spectrum than a regular MH bulb which has a spread spectrum a spike.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I've been using the 10000K HQI pendants for a year now with absolutely no regrets. I will never go back to strip lighting again!!! Never!!! OK, a bit overly dramatic, but you can see my lights in action in the new photos I posted in the gallery. I didn't touch up the photos before I posted them. The glare and the blueness isn't as obvious in person as it appears in the pictures. The plants love it!


----------



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

what about 14000k bulb temp?

will the plants grow under this temp?

i am setting up my first planted tank and have a 150w 14000k mh setup that i am dying to use but the 5200k bulb i have been waiting for has been on backorder for a very very long time.

the bulb is a hamilton and tends to burn more on the white/blue side rather than the usual blue/white appearance.

thanks for any info and input!


----------

